# NBC is streaming live to iOS and Android, but not 'Everywhere'



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*NBC is streaming live to iOS and Android, but not 'Everywhere'*

(engadget.com) - ABC was the first big network first out of the gate with a 24/7 live streaming app, but CBS and now NBC are close behind with their own versions. NBC rolled out "TV Everywhere" streaming on its website in December, and last night it pushed upgrades on Android and iOS that bring the network channel directly to mobile screens -- but only if you have a participating cable or satellite provider's login. Even that's not enough, unfortunately, since it's only available in areas where NBC owns the local station....

Full Story Here


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for pointing this out. The live stream is working well in the NYC dma.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I can understand requiring a cable subscription to stream HBO -- although that apparently will go away later this year -- but requiring cable authorization to stream NBC seems unnecessary.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I can understand requiring a cable subscription to stream HBO -- although that apparently will go away later this year -- but requiring cable authorization to stream NBC seems unnecessary.


It's about the money........


----------

